# Beetlejuice Theme??



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like a fun theme to me! Lots of black and white, maybe the super-sized cemetery miniature scene with the fake turf? Oh, and sandworms! 

I took a paper mache book and painted it to look like the Handbook of the Recently Deceased back when the hubby and I went as Beetlejuice and Lydia.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

The handbook idea is great! and how could I forget the sandworm? Thanks for the ideas. Not sure about our costumes, might have to mix it up a little... maybe I'll go as Beetlejuice... I just don't see my husband dressing up like Lydia LOL


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Odo and Delia could be fun costumes.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

That's a fantastic theme!! Guests will love it. I'd be very happy to see puctures of your progress and final set ups!


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

I will definitely post photos as we are going through the process. Trying to come up with more ideas on how to incorporate as much of the movie details we can, without it being too much. ANY IDEAS??


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is my Dante's Inferno from last year...16ft wide and 22ft tall!

https://picasaweb.google.com/112039897387914077178/Halloween2010#5636050580816522978


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

If it was me, I'd want to do freaky sculptures that come to life:


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Whispers in the Park said:


> Here is my Dante's Inferno from last year...16ft wide and 22ft tall!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/112039897387914077178/Halloween2010#5636050580816522978



I couldn't access the photos. Help?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could make a lost souls room.....


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

SweetnScary said:


> I couldn't access the photos. Help?


Here it is.


----------



## Darkestnyte (Jun 6, 2011)

This is such a great idea. If I did themes to my Halloween parties I would totally do Beetlejuice as the theme, it's one of my favs.

As for ideas...

Depending on your budget I would incorporate shrimp cocktails. I would make up some fake ones that look like the movie and have a couple of shrimp arms coming out of glasses near the real shrimp. This could be done with pink rubber dish glove and a little model magic (lettuce to hid the glove bottom). I would also have the Day'O song playing around the food as it just fits the dinner scene and the shrimp.

If you have stairs with a railing that the guests will be going down, you could always make a Beetlejuice snake like he turned into on the stairs. You could just do the black and white snake part if you don't want to mess with a head part of it. 

I would also add lots of bug touches and cemetery stuff. Having rubber/plastic bugs around just the fits the theme (especially beetles). The gravestones of the cemetery might be something you would already have around (most Halloween junkies do) that also fit the theme. I would also incorporate skulls which are a great touch and add something that sort of goes with all Tim Burton stuff of this nature. 

Make sure whoever dresses up from the movie acts the part. That's half of the fun. Also if your throwing a costume party you might suggest that guests come as they 'died' so to speak. It seems that everyone in this movie ends up looking how they died when they're in the afterlife (like the sawed in half lady). This would give guests a lot of creative things to dress up as like a surfer with a shark bite out of the side, or a murdered cheer leader. 

If you do go that route have your invites look like the handbook to the recently deceased, to welcome the guests to the afterlife. Also if you want a handbook to the recently dead and don't want to make one, I saw one on Etsy a while ago for not too much money. 

Good luck and keep us updated on the party.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I LOVE this idea! I'm crazy about beetlejuice! I don't think it would be possible to over-do it with the theme!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Love it! No such thing as over-the-top, although there will always be some people who don't "get it". I'm fully prepared for this same reaction when I do a Nightmare Before Christmas theme next year.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Great idea! I love beetlejuice (as you can guess by my costume) I love the idea of all the weird sculptures. They wouldn't be too hard to make, just paper mache. You could have a corpse couple in a wedding dress and tux somewhere.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Clearly you HAVE to serve shrimp cocktail an maybe you could make up a "beetle juice" cocktail. If all else fails, green and purple lights and black and white stripes. This sounds REALLY fun.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Archie McPhee catalogue haf at one time, something like a magnifier sheet, but it made stuff smaller. Get a lot, tape 5 together, one for each guest, and give them out. If, "Beetlejuice," does whatever finger positions on that guest's neck, they put it on. If their head gets, "shrunk," they're out. Like the murder game where the killer winks at each person. They have to wear it the whole time.


----------



## FunkyChicken (Jul 29, 2009)

OOOH we also discussed having a Beetlejuice theme. I think it would be funny to dress up as Adam and Barbara when they try to "haunt" the house for the first couple of times with the bedroom sheets over their heads.

I love the idea of using The Handbook for the Recently Deceased as an invitation. 

Does anyone else remember watching the Saturday Morning Cartoon version of Beetlejuice in the late 80's?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Whispers in the Park said:


> Here it is.


*This is very cool! *

.........What a great theme idea! I just love Delia!










BeetleJuice Martini
http://popartdiva.com/The%20Martini%20Diva/Martini%20Recipe%20Pages/Beetlejuice%20Martini.html











*Chocolate Flies*
http://www.womansday.com/Recipes/Chocolate-Flies-Recipe.html










*Insect Brittle*
http://www.womansday.com/Recipes/Crunchy-Insect-Brittle-Recipe.html



*And of course shrimp.......*








*Bacon Wrapped Shrimp*
12 jumbo raw peeled deveined shrimp, 16 to 20 count per pound
1 lime, juiced and zested
1 1/2 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon grill seasoning or coarse salt and black pepper
1/2 teaspoon hot red pepper flakes
12 slices center cut (thin) or applewood smoked bacon, cut in 1/2
Toothpicks


Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

Place shrimp in a shallow dish or bowl. Dress seafood with lime juice and zest, a generous drizzle of oil, grill seasoning and hot pepper flakes. Wrap each shrimp with a half slice of bacon. Wrap each shrimp working from head to tail, pulling bacon snuggly around the shrimp. Fasten bacon in place as necessary with picks.

Arrange the shrimp on a slotted baking pan, such as a broiler pan, to allow draining while bacon crisps. Bake shrimp 10-14 to minutes, until shrimp is pink and curled and bacon is crisp.


----------

